# Augvape Intake MTL RTA



## adriaanh (6/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/10/20)

I watched this video yesterday... I'm an intake lover so this one is definitely on my shopping list!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Mzr (6/10/20)

I saw this yes and I am not really into mtl though and apperently the will be another rta from augvape the druga rta


Just curious to see the deck

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir (6/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I watched this video yesterday... I'm an intake lover so this one is definitely on my shopping list!



I just want something gunmetal for my Mirage. 
This might be worth a try then

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

